# Name for our Vizsla girl?



## Meddyg

Hi all,

I am struggling with a name for our newest edition! 

I have been thinking of names for the last few months ever since I knew I was getting a girl, however nothing I thought of sounds like it's the one. 

I was hoping that by bringing her home a name would just fit, but still no luck. So now on day three of her being home, I am opening it to you all for inspiration. What do you name your Vs?

Thanks

P.s. Here are a few pictures of her.


----------



## texasred

She kinda looks like a Tori to me. 
That way her registered name could have Victoria, or Victorious in it.


----------



## Rbka

awwwwwwwww what a cutie!
A lot of our boys' litter-mates have had names that end in the sound "ee"
Cali, Kailie, Sophie, Nikki, Winnie, Evie...
It's just such a personal preference! I browsed "top baby name" lists for our boys. We wanted something quick to say (1 or 2 syllables) with strong consonant sounds for recall. Let us know what you settle on 
https://www.babycenter.com/top-baby-names-2017.htm


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

How about Artamist, the Greek Goddess of the Hunt and Mischief.


----------



## MikoMN

We have three children, all of which had a favorite cartoon character when they were around two. (The same character, the last two were just watching reruns). They would imagine play with the character all the time. None of them could say the characters name right (Uniqua) so we named our dog after the way they actually said the name. That way the dog was kind of like their best friend actually coming to live with them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnV

*The name....*



Rufus Tiberius said:


> How about Artamist, the Greek Goddess of the Hunt and Mischief.


It's funny you should mention Artemis...that is what I am calling my girl. She was born March 15th and will be coming home in the beginning of May. We will call her 'Missy'...cause Artemis sounds like a boys name ....lol


----------



## suzannethemom

Molly
Maddie
Chloe
Courtney
Riley
Clarice (Rudolph the Reindeer's girlfriend)


----------



## hcrowder

Our girl is named Penny. I also like Delilah, Ophelia, Ila, Elsie, and Emmie.


----------



## tknafox2

She is adorable!!
It is not always easy to name your pup, And they tend to grow into the name you do finally choose. Maybe it is fate, and the Name comes with them. 
She looks like a Xena to me ( the warrior princess)


----------



## Meddyg

Thanks all for your input, 

We have called her many names over the past week, including the suggestions of Artemis, Tori/Toria etc. and various Hungarian words too. But one she keeps responding to is Ruby (I suppose along the lines of Rbka's suggestion). So even though we had initially scrapped that name in the beginning as we wanted something more original, it turns out it's the name she likes and so why call her anything else?

So to you all, Ruby says thanks!


----------



## harrigab

Meddyg said:


> Thanks all for your input,
> 
> We have called her many names over the past week, including the suggestions of Artemis, Tori/Toria etc. and various Hungarian words too. *But one she keeps responding to is Ruby *(I suppose along the lines of Rbka's suggestion). So even though we had initially scrapped that name in the beginning as we wanted something more original, it turns out it's the name she likes and so why call her anything else?
> 
> So to you all, Ruby says thanks!


haha,,,what's the secret?? my Ruby seems to forget her name at times


----------



## MikoMN

harrigab said:


> haha,,,what's the secret?? my Ruby seems to forget her name at times


I am happy to hear my dog isn't the only one that suffers from this form of memory loss.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meddyg

harrigab said:


> haha,,,what's the secret?? my Ruby seems to forget her name at times




Well she hasn't left the house yet so hasn't got much choice, I'm sure she'll forget her name as soon as she starts exploring!  [/IMG]


----------



## Anida

Kaylee is really good (we started her younger with off-leash training though). We aren't at 100% recall but she doesn't take off. She likes to keep an eye on me. Inara (my beagle) has selective hearing. She gets way too interested in sniffing the entire world.


----------



## John N

Welcome,

I hope you realise that this Thread is over 4 Years old?


----------

